# Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?



## Seneca (30. August 2015)

Ich wollte mich demnächst mal an Fischfrikadellen heranwagen.
Je nachdem, wohin mich mein nächster Ansitz führt sollen es entweder Weifisch (Rotaugen/Brassen) oder Hechtklöße werden

Nun meine Frage: Ich will mir ungern extra einen Fleischwolf anschaffen (ja, ich weiß, die sind super günstig etc.) und würde gerne die Masse im Mixer zubereiten. Geht das auch? Oder muss man da was beachten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

Im Mixer bekommst du keine gleichmäßige Masse hin, das wird eher ein Fischpüree mit Stückchen drin.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

Ich bevorzuge bei Fischfrikadellen eher ein grobes Brät, alles andere erinnert mich an industrielle Fertignahrung mit undefiniertem Inhalt.
Hecht schmeckt mir nicht, egal wie zubereitet, insofern schwimmen die weiter, Rapfen ist nicht meins, bei mir kommen Weißfische wie Plötzen, Brassen in Kombination mit Seefisch ins Brät, entweder gewolft oder als wirkliches Hack, ist zwar mühselig aber so ist es nunmal, 3h Küche und nach 10 min sind die Teller leer.
Die Weissfische werden filetiert, der Seefisch ist es ja meist
die Karkassen werden zu einer Fischsuppe oder als Soßengrundlage gekocht .
Das Hack wird entsprechend gewürzt und in Teig verpackt und ausgebacken, entweder in der Pfanne oder im Ofen.
Wer es asiatisch mag, kann sie dann auch dampfgaren, lecker

Den Tippmit der Mischung Seefisch/Süsswasserfisch hatte ich von einem Fischkoch, der auch ein Angelkumpel von mir ist.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## mR.ZylinDa (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

Es handelt sich aber bei der Zugabe von Seefisch aber um gekauften? Wenn ich meine Frage hier einfügen darf. Gefroren oder Frisch.

Grüße Tobias


----------



## Revilo62 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

entweder selbst gefangen, dann wird es aber für mich schwierig die ohne einfrieren bis zum Verarbeiten zu lagern und vakuumieren kann ich nicht, da kein Gerät vorhanden, also sogenannter Frischfisch vom Händler oder in Schutzathmosphäre verpackt, aber ungewürzt.
Man braucht auch nicht so sehr viel davon, weil doch erheblich geschmacksintensiver, ich nehm gern ein wenig Lachs dazu.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## chester (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Im Mixer bekommst du keine gleichmäßige Masse hin, das wird eher ein Fischpüree mit Stückchen drin.



Das ist komplett falsch. Mit dem Mixer kann man perfekte Farce herstellen. Hauptsache der Fisch gut gekühlt und das Püree wird durch ein Sieb gestrichen, dann ist auch die letzte Gräte weg. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das im Video auch gut gezeigt wird. Die Struktur der Frikadelle ist aber für meinen Geschmack eher nicht so schön. Viel zu homogen.

Ich hab Frikadellen auch schon ohne Wolf/Mixer gemacht; ein frisch geschärftes (nicht nur abgezogenes) Küchenmesser, etwas Muße zum Schneiden und schon gehts los. Dauert ziemlich lange, das Ergebnis lohnt sich aber.


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

Mir ist das auch viel zu glatt ohne stückige Fleisch-Anteil (Creme-Dessert kommt erst danach), deshalb lege ich davor einen (kleinen) Teil zur Seite-> da habe ich dann die Bindung der Farce und die von mir gewünschte Textur! Das zur Seite gelegte wird  klein geschnitten und untergehoben - perfekt!


----------



## DennisSt (27. August 2016)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nur mit Fleischwolf?*

Hallo,
Mixer eigenen sich für feine Farcen für Terinnen/Pasteten/ kleine feine Suppenklößen usw.
Für Frikadellen entweder roh durch einen Fleischwolf lassen oder du musst den kleinschneiden Fisch ankochen und deine fein zerreisen, jedoch musst du bei der 2 Art den Eianteil erhöhen sonst fallen sie dir auseinander da das Fisch eigene Eiweiß nicht mehr binden kann.

Lg Dennis


----------

